# Damiano snobba il Milan:"Concerto nello stadio dell'Inter".



## admin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


----------



## Baba (17 Ottobre 2022)

Bene, è giusto che questo personaggio non sia associato a noi


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Somaro!


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Somaro!


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Somaro!


----------



## TheKombo (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


"Oggi è un giorno triste per il mio paese" (cit.)


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2022)

acquilotti e biscioni, le sue passioni si riflettono anche nel calcio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".



Il suo lavoro è cantare. Per il resto è meglio eviti di fare dichiarazioni alla Cassano.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Ottobre 2022)

Oltre che cafone, nonchè dotato dell'intelligenza di una fioriera, è anche ignorante nel senso stretto del termine: non sa neanche che lo stadio in cui andrà ad esibirsi è stato commissionato e costruito dal Presidente della squadra che ha snobbato. L'altra, la meno importante, ci ha preso posto solo vent'anni dopo.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


Già mi stava sugli zebedei prima, figuriamoci adesso!


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Mi rende ancor più fiero di essere nato e cresciuto rossonero


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il suo lavoro è cantare. Per il resto è meglio eviti di fare dichiarazioni alla Cassano.


Paragone che calza a pennello, grande


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


Ma tu guarda sto figlio di una ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".



Ditegli che siamo di Redbird. Dovrebbero piacergli gli uccelli rossi.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2022)

Si è giocato il filmino ad holliwooods


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Ottobre 2022)

somaro!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Ottobre 2022)

che onore!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


C'è pure Bologna?? 
Metti un asterisco.


----------



## ROQ (17 Ottobre 2022)

la mia prima domanda è stata "chi caxx è damiano?". Questa [email protected]@ è uno dei più grandi rappresentati dello schifo italiano.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


A chi vuoi che interessi la sua opinione, tanto meno sul calcio? È tifoso della Roma dopotutto


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


Poveretto, avrà ancora il culo rotto dallo scorso campionato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

gli auguro un 1 contro 1 con un tir.


----------



## vota DC (17 Ottobre 2022)

Rischia denuncia per stupro. Vuole associarsi all'Inter che è una violenza verso il calcio e si fa chiamare Dammi Ano.


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Damiano Maneskin annuncia i prossimi concerti snobbando Lazio e Milan:"Facciamo i nostri primi stadi, quello della Roma e quello dell’Inter".


È un onore non finire sulla bocca di questo pluritossico


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Se non erro lui è romanista e anzichè dire San Siro e Olimpico ha detto Inter e Roma, non penso ci fosse dietrologia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Poveretto, avrà ancora il culo rotto dallo scorso campionato...



Mi sa che ce l'ha sempre...


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Ottobre 2022)

Il problema non è ciò che dice questa cosa inutile,semmai quelli che lo definiscono il rappresentante dell'Italia nel mondo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Ottobre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> la mia prima domanda è stata "chi caxx è damiano?". Questa [email protected]@ è uno dei più grandi rappresentati dello schifo italiano.


concordo,rappresenta il degrado italiano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il problema non è ciò che dice questa cosa inutile,semmai quelli che lo definiscono il rappresentante dell'Italia nel mondo.


bravo,questo qui dovrebbe cantare e basta.


----------



## galianivatene (18 Ottobre 2022)

io non ci vedo dietrologia, la maggior parte degli
esponenti del sesso femminile (e dintorni) non ha una gran cultura pallonara, ed evidentemente lui non fa eccezione, ha semplicemente detto la prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente, senza malizia


----------



## sampapot (18 Ottobre 2022)

secondo me ha un QI alquanto basso...non mi meraviglio di quello che ha detto


----------

